# max run on K-60



## Mpc_mhayes (Nov 27, 2012)

When I worked for someone else years ago we ran out 300' of 7/8 to knock out a blockage. It was in a main line 4 inch. Maybe one turn. Whats you longest run?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

We only keep 150' of 7/8" on each truck. Anything beyond that gets the 1500.


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

I have gone 260' but there where major roots and I used 2 k60's at once to get back the torque. Also it really matters what 7/8" cable you are spinning, I use the innercore as the first section and sometimes an innercore as the section that is in the k60 to get good torque if needed. If someone ran all innercore I would think 100ft may be pushing it. Nowdays after 120' the jetter is going to be used I am too old to fight all that cable.


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

We had a new guy calling around looking for more 7/8 cable. Said he already used the 150' on his truck and already grabbed another 120' from shop. When he called me... I asked him, why do you need some much cable on a house with a septic tank?

His next question... how do I remove a tank lid?:laughing:


----------



## Mpc_mhayes (Nov 27, 2012)

89plumbum said:


> We had a new guy calling around looking for more 7/8 cable. Said he already used the 150' on his truck and already grabbed another 120' from shop. When he called me... I asked him, why do you need some much cable on a house with a septic tank?
> 
> His next question... how do I remove a tank lid?:laughing:


Now thats funny


----------



## antiCon (Jun 15, 2012)

300' as well with a 1065 we keep the extra cable in old motorcycle tires behind the front seats


----------

